# best type of rotary cutter



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi member do any of you know the best type of rotary cutter i herd it was olfa any one used one. Any way i m going to start making and selling my own bands as i think it is cheaper for me rather than buying bands


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Olfa 45mm + Tungsten blade

http://www.olfa.com/BladesDetail.aspx?C=16&Id=106


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

One with a good quality sharp blade.

Seriously, I am not a rotary geek but I did notice the Olfa I purchased had a blade that has tungsten stamped on it if that is a good thing. I like the way it is made and operates. I bought the one with the smaller blade 1inch +.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, the larger the wheel the better it cuts and the straighter it cuts.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a fiskars, with a 60mm blade, but the olfa with the tungsten blade looks good.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have used a couple of different ones. The Olfa are more expensive, but I like them the best.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I'll be getting one of these pretty soon. I had a look and was prepared to buy one from our local fabric store but walked
as they wanted $50 for one and that is ridiculous.
You can pick them up for half that price shipped from ebay.


----------



## Alex Jacob (Jan 24, 2010)

I've been using rotary cutters professionally since '95 and my sincere advice is this: buy cutters for which you can easily get spare blades and never mind what's written on them. Either that or get really good at sharpening them.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

i got one from some markets that are in town for $7! and it still cuts fairly well! haha


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

*i bought 2 from the £1 shop cuts through leather and theraband like a hot knife through butter that'll do me*
*polecat*


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

I bought a pizza wheel from ASDA...

I tore some latex, and managed to put a groove in my oilstone trying to bring it up (My oilstone used solely for flat edged plane irons and chisels! >.<)

Don't use a pizza cutter.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

HopefulHunter said:


> I bought a pizza wheel from ASDA...
> 
> I tore some latex, and managed to put a groove in my oilstone trying to bring it up (My oilstone used solely for flat edged plane irons and chisels! >.<)
> 
> Don't use a pizza cutter.


your poor stone! to the lapping stone you go!!!

i have a fiskars and an olfa, honestly, the fiskars was half as much and available 5 minutes from my house. and it works better.


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

I know, I was really careful to avoid putting a groove in it but managed to anyway







I may have to get myself the real deal lol.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a sharpener from this web site http://www.usasharpeners.com/orbital.html it works well for lazy old me. I sure could not do as well by hand.
Wayne


----------



## Alex Jacob (Jan 24, 2010)

Sharpening the blades is a bit tricky. I use a ceramic rod or a steel and rotate the blade a little on each stroke.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Alex Jacob said:


> Sharpening the blades is a bit tricky. I use a ceramic rod or a steel and rotate the blade a little on each stroke.


I built a mandrel for mine so I can mount it in a drill press and use a ceramic rod to sharpen it.


----------



## Alex Jacob (Jan 24, 2010)

Neat idea, duly pinched!


----------

